# CDR for a student with no job experience.



## 1355242 (Nov 13, 2016)

Little background:
Hello everyone, i am doing BSc in civil engineering and will graduate in by May. I am a student at a recognized university by national Accreditation.
My uni also have applied for accreditation from ABET and by next year we might get Accredited.
Now all i've done in my life is undertake 3 projects. Two out of those were sort of reporting on local traffic and building conditions etc. nothing fancy.
One i am doing right now is a huge one. I am only student who is doing it in our entire region and no one has done it before.(basically testing beams for flexure and shear strength with different reinforcement ratio. Not that big but still here its never been done)
My questions are:

1) can I avoid CDR pathway if My uni gets Accredited by Abet? (Country is not signatory)
2) if I do have to write cdr, what approach should i take? 
3) Can someone else share their accepted cdr? I want to understand the basic information and the way it was provided(preferable related to civil engineering)
4) Am I even eligible to be assessed for being a civil engineer as I really don't know what it means and I really didn't work as one.
5) can you forgive me for a long post? Really wanted to put whole situation out there for convenience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

xasifsaeedx said:


> Little background:
> Hello everyone, i am doing BSc in civil engineering and will graduate in by May. I am a student at a recognized university by national Accreditation.
> My uni also have applied for accreditation from ABET and by next year we might get Accredited.
> Now all i've done in my life is undertake 3 projects. Two out of those were sort of reporting on local traffic and building conditions etc. nothing fancy.
> ...




Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

I wanna know an answer also for a friend, he is a mechanical engineer but never worked for the same designation, he dont need the points from the experience but his problem is his CDR


----------



## 1355242 (Nov 13, 2016)

Thank you for answering.
Actually i needed a cdr for reference and understanding what people actually write on it. On google i saw many but all are guidelines and/or paid cdr(not sure if fake or not) for 100 usd or more.
You wrote about technologist.
Can you please tell me what is process for technologist?
And should i consider applying for technologist as many people advise against it in this forum.
Note: My plan is to start my professional career in Australia. For that i might take some graduate Courses or Masters to help me go in the professional field.




ibbz87 said:


> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

xasifsaeedx said:


> Thank you for answering.
> Actually i needed a cdr for reference and understanding what people actually write on it. On google i saw many but all are guidelines and/or paid cdr(not sure if fake or not) for 100 usd or more.
> You wrote about technologist.
> Can you please tell me what is process for technologist?
> ...


you would need atleast 65 points to be invites as technologist and there are very few places left.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## 1355242 (Nov 13, 2016)

Then I should go with Professional Engineer. It might take me a try or two for assessment but I feel like its worth it.
I can also work somewhere and get the information to write at least one career episode.
Thanks for the info man!









ibbz87 said:


> you would need atleast 65 points to be invites as technologist and there are very few places left.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

xasifsaeedx said:


> Then I should go with Professional Engineer. It might take me a try or two for assessment but I feel like its worth it.
> I can also work somewhere and get the information to write at least one career episode.
> Thanks for the info man!
> 
> ...


work somewhere for 7 to 8 months and you can manage a career episode or even 2

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## jev1 (Oct 15, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> work somewhere for 7 to 8 months and you can manage a career episode or even 2
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk



Hi I'm in the same situation, I have about 6months internship experience. can I do my CDR based on that? and two from my bachelors and the Advance Diploma.
I'm not trying to claim any points for work experience.


----------



## 1355242 (Nov 13, 2016)

jev1 said:


> Hi I'm in the same situation, I have about 6months internship experience. can I do my CDR based on that? and two from my bachelors and the Advance Diploma.
> 
> I'm not trying to claim any points for work experience.




Thats the thing. Bachelors degree should be attested by course syllabus or course content of the courses in the degree.
Career episode should be who want to replace degree with experience.
Now even in our bachelors projects or internship what problems do we face? The one we face are dealt by supervisor or the even if you do anything by yourself can those small problems be even compared to what do you face in the field as an engineer. This system is not cool.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

Guys, i think you need to do 3 careers episodes, 1 or 2 is not acceptable from what i understand


----------



## 1355242 (Nov 13, 2016)

Abubakr said:


> Guys, i think you need to do 3 careers episodes, 1 or 2 is not acceptable from what i understand




That is completely correct.
Why we have a problem is we cannot base a professional career episode upon a degree or trainee work experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

xasifsaeedx said:


> That is completely correct.
> Why we have a problem is we cannot base a professional career episode upon a degree or trainee work experience.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately it is because some of the countries education sustem is not considered very competitive and if the course is not accredited by any internayional accords then you have to go through CDR route.
Otherwose degree is assessed if it is accredited by any accprds.
bro you can base CDRS on your degree too, its just harder.
i did my 2 career episodes from my degrees.
one from bachelors final project on antenna design and one from masters final project on sensor networks.
there is no compulsion on it to be based on work experience only. I wrote one from trainee role

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

jev1 said:


> Hi I'm in the same situation, I have about 6months internship experience. can I do my CDR based on that? and two from my bachelors and the Advance Diploma.
> I'm not trying to claim any points for work experience.


yes if you did your diploma post your bachelors and it had some sort of project that had all the competencies covered.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## 1355242 (Nov 13, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> bro you can base it on your degree too, its just harder.
> i did my 2 career episodes from my degrees.
> one from bachelors final project on antenna design and one from masters final project on sensor networks.
> there is no compulsion on it to be based on work experience only. I wrote one from trainee role
> ...




I understand and i know that we CAN base career episodes on a degree.
What i am talking about is it shouldn't be like this.
In your BSc degree you don't do a lot of research/project. Even if you do it, its not completely your work.
I am doing a project where I am the only person who works all of my team mates are useless and still will get their name on the project. I do all the work but still i don't think that the project of making small beams is gonna be useful for a career episode. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jev1 (Oct 15, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> yes if you did your diploma post your bachelors and it had some sort of project that had all the competencies covered.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


I did my diploma before my degree. It had some competencies covered as well. So, if I do CDR based on my 6 months internship, is there any chance EA would not accept since it's just an internship.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

jev1 said:


> I did my diploma before my degree. It had some competencies covered as well. So, if I do CDR based on my 6 months internship, is there any chance EA would not accept since it's just an internship.
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


well call them and enquire about kt but as per my knowledge this wont work.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

xasifsaeedx said:


> I understand and i know that we CAN base career episodes on a degree.
> What i am talking about is it shouldn't be like this.
> In your BSc degree you don't do a lot of research/project. Even if you do it, its not completely your work.
> I am doing a project where I am the only person who works all of my team mates are useless and still will get their name on the project. I do all the work but still i don't think that the project of making small beams is gonna be useful for a career episode.
> ...


hmm cant comment on that bro but any final year project does include multiple phases and there are extensive work involved.
just work somewhere for an year then and write career episodes from there.
apart from cdr you need to submit CPD too and if you submit your assessment straight away they would not give you prof eng. outcome because CPD is also a major factor and that includes your professional development after you attained your degree.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

jev1 said:


> Hi I'm in the same situation, I have about 6months internship experience. can I do my CDR based on that? and two from my bachelors and the Advance Diploma.
> I'm not trying to claim any points for work experience.


 Write about the industrial traning work and undergraduate project..


----------



## jev1 (Oct 15, 2016)

Sammani said:


> Write about the industrial traning work and undergraduate project..


Thanks Sammani... I have only six months industrial training.. Would that be okay to write with that?

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

jev1 said:


> Thanks Sammani... I have only six months industrial training.. Would that be okay to write with that?
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk



As per my knowledge, some of my friends did like that and now based in Aus


----------



## 1355242 (Nov 13, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> hmm cant comment on that bro but any final year project does include multiple phases and there are extensive work involved.
> just work somewhere for an year then and write career episodes from there.
> apart from cdr you need to submit CPD too and if you submit your assessment straight away they would not give you prof eng. outcome because CPD is also a major factor and that includes your professional development after you attained your degree.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




Thanks for the help bro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

